# Available for Crew



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Been working a Plant shutdown for 12 days and ready for some Blue Water therapy. If anybody needs an experienced hand for Wednesday or Thursday, (8/10 and 8/11) give me a PM. Overnighters welcome.

I have knowledge, equipment and a few knickels to rub together. (Can clean boat and fish)

Bernard


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

We're a package deal! LOL


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

We'd be one helluva package if somebody needed us, but in this wind / seas, we'll take a "Rain-check" for Monday.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

10-4 on that Bernard. Hey, i ran into your buddy with the whaler in Cabo...he remembered you and gave you a good review. I'll tell you about it later as i never wet a line while there...after seeing the waves...i never made it more than a hundred yards from the beach. My vessel was a 6'10" fiberglass rocket!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I can't wait to hear this story.(So the weather was bad in Cabo?)


----------

